# Tuesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold* = Analog in-the-clear c-band feeds. 
*KIRO, WMOR, KDFI & WPXN*

*Red* = Superstation & ESPN feeds.
*WGN & ESPN*

*Blue* = DirecTV EI feeds. 
*Possible Tigers, Indians, Pirates, Red Sox, Mariners, Yankees, Twins, Brewers, Astros, Rockies, Dodgers & Giants feeds.*

*10:10am PT -*
Cubs *(WGN)* @ Cardinals (No TV) & *ESPN*

*4:05pm PT -*
Angels (No TV) @ Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 754)*
Orioles (CSN-Baltimore) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 756)*
D'Backs (FSN Arizona) @ Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 755)*
A's (KICU) @ Red Sox *(NESN & EI 757)*
Mariners *(**KIRO/**FSN Portland & EI 758)* @ Blue Jays (RSN) 
Devil Rays *(WMOR)* @ Yankees *(YES & EI 759)*

*5:05pm PT -*
Twins *(FSN North-Minnesota & EI 761)* @ Royals (No TV) 
Rangers *(KDFI)* @ White Sox (WCIU) 
Reds (No TV) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 760)* 
Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 762)*

*6:05pm PT -*
Marlins *(WPXN)* @ Rockies *(FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 763)*

*7:05pm PT -*
Expos (No TV) @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)

*7:10pm PT -*
Mets (MSG) @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 765)*

*7:15pm PT-*
Braves (Turner South) @ Giants *(FSN Bay Area & EI 764)*


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice comeback for the Indians tonight. 2 out rally can become the start of a winning streak. 

FYI - EI using the TuirnerSouth feed for the Giants game.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just so happened I turned the radio on as Matt Lawton hit the homerun. :righton:


----------

